# Wildkamera....Kauf und Erfahrungen



## pema (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor zwei Tagen eine Wildkamera von meinem Schatz geschenkt bekommen. Eine TechnaXX Nature Cam TX-09.
Nun bin ich - zumindest was Kameras angeht - nicht total verblödet: aber das Teil funktioniert einfach nicht. Im Testlauf scheint alles o.k.----aber sobald man von Test auf Normalfunktion schaltet könnte eine Bärenfamilie vor der Kamera den Schwanensee tanzen - und sie macht kein Foto.
Im I-Net habe ich nach Testberichten gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden. Einige Besitzer sagen, dass das Teil super funktioniert, andere beschreiben das gleiche Problem, das ich auch habe.

Bevor wir am Freitag wieder in den Laden gehen und versuchen die Kamera zurück zu geben:
kennt jemand diese Kamera? Hat jemand schon die selben Probleme gehabt oder kann mir jemand sagen, was ich vielleicht falsch gemacht haben könnte.
petra


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2015)

Servus Petra

Ich habe mir mal die BDA heruntergeladen ...

Dieser Erkennungssensor PIR, die Funktionsweise verstehe ich nicht ganz. Habt ihr vielleicht auf Intervall geschaltet ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
diese PIR versteh ich auch nicht. aber man kann auch nur eine Zeitspanne von 5 Sek. bis zu 60 Min. einstellen...Intervall? keine Ahnung. Ich habe zuletzt 5 Sek. eingestellt...in der Hoffnung, es tut sich überhaupt mal was.
petra


----------



## lollo (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

PIR ist ein Bewegungsmelder, der die Kamera scharf stellt, für die angegebene Zeit die dann eingestellt ist, macht sie dann Aufnahmen wenn etwas in dem Einstellwinkel läuft.


----------



## pema (13. Mai 2015)

So,
jetzt habe ich sie von 5 Sek. auf 2 Min. eingestellt ... das Ding tut nichts.
Petra
Steht ja bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch - und ich mache den Bäreneinsatz davor.


----------



## lollo (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

das hört sich dann nach einem Defekt des scharfstellens an. Tausche sie um.
Noch ein Tipp, bewege dich nicht nur vor der Kamera, sondern bewege dich mal von der Seite,
und laufe an der Kamera mal vorbei.
Es werden Segmente ausgesendet, die dann unterbrochen werden müssen, um sie auszulösen.


----------



## pema (14. Mai 2015)

Jetzt gebe ich es endgültig auf.
Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass viele Wildkameras mit einer zu großen Speicherkarte nicht mehr funktionieren, habe ich als letzten Versuch eine 1GB Karte eingesteckt und die Kamera wieder auf Werkeinstellung programmiert (falls ich durch die Veränderung der Einstellungen etwas falsch eingestellt habe): Nichts! Im Testlauf leuchtet die Diode, die zeigen soll, dass die Kamera eine Bewegung registriert, ordnungsgemäß auf...aber auf Betrieb gestellt passiert dann nichts mehr.
Und offensichtlich bin ich nicht die einzige, bei der die Kamera nichts macht. Auf Amazon stehen einige Kritiken, die meiner doch sehr ähneln.
Na hoffentlich bekomme ich wenigstens morgen das Geld zurück.
petra


----------



## Joachim (14. Mai 2015)

Versuch es doch mal mit einer Kamera von Instar - die sind sicher nicht besser als andere in dem Preissegment, aber der Support ist erste Sahne da. Und die haben auch fast alle Kameras mit Bewegungserkennung und Aufzeichnung bei bewegung. Kannst die dann ja grün ansprühen damit sie besser getarnt sind.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2015)

Den Beitrag von Joachim kann ich bestätigen - Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist klasse und Service ist top!


----------



## pema (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Tipps.
Aber erst müssen wir das Geld wieder bekommen. War ja kein Internetkauf, sondern in einem richtigen Laden mit wirklichen Verkäufern. Morgen.

Habe mir gerade die Homepage von Instar angeschaut. Scheint mir aber eher etwas für eine feste Installation zu sein, mit Strom- und Netzwerkanschluss (bzw. W-Lan)...oder habe ich da nicht richtig gelesen.
Ich suche eine Kamera, die ich mal auf der Terrasse, mal am Teich befestigen kann - ohne Kabel etc.. Ich wollte eben schon immer mal wissen, wer denn Nachts so im Garten unterwegs ist (außer den Ratten - die kenne ich ja schon).
petra

Ach, habe ich noch vergessen:
Wenn nichts mehr geht hat mein Schatz schon als Entschädigung angeboten, sich nachts in den Garten zu setzen und immer wenn es raschelt auf den Auslöser meiner Kamera zu drücken - grün anmalen kann ich ihn dann ja noch immer.
petra


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2015)

So,
Geld hat es zum Glück gegeben und eine neue Kamera habe ich gerade bestellt: Wild-Vision Full HD 5.0.....jetzt darf bloß keiner etwas Negatives über diese Kamera sagen. Aber ich habe meine Ansprüche ja schon weit herunter geschraubt: ich bin ja schon froh, wenn sie überhaupt mal ein Foto macht...egal was drauf ist.
Petra

Aber für positive Bewertungen von eventuellen Benutzern bin ich natürlich dennoch dankbar.
petra


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2015)

bekommen wir jetzt endlich die Bärentanzbilder zu sehen ?


----------



## laolamia (18. Mai 2015)

oder sowas


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2015)

oohh, wie süüüß.
nee - Kamera kommt wahrscheinlich erst morgen...und dann hoffe ich doch die Elefantenherde in meinem Garten damit zu überraschen....oder so etwas ähnliches...Bären wären doch etwas langweilig.
Ansonsten: mein Schatz bekommt ein schickes Kostüm an (wie überlegen noch, ob Huhn oder Bär) und läuft dann ein paar mal durchs Bild - tja, dann möchte ich eure neidischen Kommentare mal lesen.
petra


----------



## Küstensegler (18. Mai 2015)

Na solange du ihn nicht im Adams-Kostum durchs Bild  scheuchst.
Aber - wenn ich mal überlege - hmm.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Brittami (19. Mai 2015)

So, das habe ich jetzt davon, dass ich hier dauernd rumschleiche.
Jetzt will ich auch wissen, was so in unserem Garten passiert und werde mir wohl auch so eine Kamera bestellen müssen. Danke Petra!   

Aber vorher gucke ich erstmal, ob Du damit zufrieden bist... die Rezensionen sind ja grössenteils nicht schlecht...

LG
Britta


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Britta,
heute kam die Kamera. Erste Bewertung: ja, sie macht Bilder....ungef. 30 Stück von meinem 'Testbärentanz' in der Küche. Und man hört oder sieht gar nichts vom Auslösen der Kamera (sonst hätte ich nicht so viel Spektakel vor der Kamera gemacht - ich dachte: die funktioniert auch nicht).
Aber gleich gesagt: die Fotos seht ihr hier nicht.
Heute Abend kommt der Testlauf im Garten....mal schauen.
petra


----------



## karsten. (19. Mai 2015)

na dann viel Glück !





  

mfG


----------



## laolamia (19. Mai 2015)

unglaublich... ein tisch, ne bank und 2 stuehle


----------



## karsten. (20. Mai 2015)

OT


3 Bänke , ein Tisch , ein Stuhl !


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
so...die erste Testnacht im Garten ist vergangen...direkt am Teich.

Was habe ich gelernt:
1. man sollte beim Éinstellen der Kamera seine Lesebrille aufsetzen: ich hatte statt auf Foto-, auf Videofunktion gestellt.

2. man sollte darauf achten, dass sich keine bewegenden Äste direkt vor der Kamera befinden: ich habe jetzt 26 Kurzfilme von zwei sich im Wind bewegenden Ästen. Richtig Action kam erst auf, als ich nach ungef. einer Stunde auf die Idee kam, diese Äste mittels einer Rosenschere zu entfernen - ein schöner Werbespott für Felco Rosenscheren entstand. Das war's dann aber auch für diese Nacht. Keine weiteren Filmchen mehr - leider. War wohl nichts los am Teich. Zumindest nicht im Aufnahmebereich der Kamera.
Aber der nächste Test läuft schon. Diesmal habe ich die Kamera auf ein Stativ geschraubt (scheint mir doch viel sinnvoller zu sein, als das Befestigen der Kamera an unserem Kirschbaum), zumal man so auch den Bildausschnitt sehr einfach kontrollieren und verändern kann.
Nächste Ergebnisse melde ich dann hier sofort .

petra


----------



## Brittami (20. Mai 2015)

Was? Ein Stativ soll ich mir auch noch kaufen? 
Mal sehen, wo ich denn so ein Gerät befestigen kann..... Am Wintergarten scheint ja nicht möglich zu sein, da nur ein Gurt vorhanden ist?
Und wenn tagsüber die Vögel im Miniteich baden - da wird's ja auch allerhand Fotos geben....?
Eigentlich dachte ich, die Kamera sollte auf Bewegung UND Wärme reagieren, also nicht auf bewegende Äste......

LG
Britta


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2015)

Brittami schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich, die Kamera sollte auf Bewegung UND Wärme reagieren, also nicht auf bewegende Äste......



Ja Britta,
dachte ich auch.
Also keine Ahnung, warum die Filmchen entstanden und warum sie endeten, nachdem ich die beiden Zweige entfernt hatte. Die weiter entfernten Pflanzen haben sich ja die ganze Zeit über weiter im Wind bewegt. Aber immer mit der Ruhe: ich bin ja noch in der Testphase.
Mit dem Stativ ist es nur einfacher...es geht aber auch anders - sonst hätte ich ja überhaupt keine Aufnahmen gemacht und man hat ja auch nicht überall Bäume oder Pfähle rumstehen.
petra


----------



## DbSam (20. Mai 2015)

pema schrieb:


> und man hat ja auch nicht überall Bäume oder Pfähle rumstehen.



Als Besitzer einer Wildkamera später wahrscheinlich doch...


----------



## pema (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt mal die ersten Fotos - sehr unspektakulär - von meiner Futterstelle.  Die Kamera stand ungef. 2 Stunden dort (eben als Test) und nahm 121! Fotos auf.
Kein Wunder, denn dort ist ja ständig was los.
Ich finde die Qualität der Aufnahmen  gut (die gezeigten Fotos sind Ausschnittsvergrößerungen)...dafür, dass ich nicht hinter der Kamera stehe.

Der nächste Test wird nachts gemacht.
Petra


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2015)

Nicht schlecht für eine Wildkamera.


----------



## pema (21. Mai 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für eine Wildkamera.


Jo, finde ich eigentlich auch - obwohl: ich habe ja keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
Und Danke für die Umbenennung des Themas, passt jetzt besser.
petra


----------



## krallowa (21. Mai 2015)

Sehen doch ganz gut aus, dafür das es so schnell bewegende Tiere sind, klasse.


----------



## pema (23. Mai 2015)

So Leute,
die zweite Testphase ist fast abgeschlossen. Nachtaufnahmen.

Nachdem ich in der ersten Nacht zu doof war, die Zeitschaltuhr (ja, die Kamera besitzt eine Zeitschaltuhr...ist wirklich praktisch) auf die Aufnahmezeit 22.00 Uhr bis 05.00 Uhr ein zu stellen, ist es mir beim zweiten Anlauf geglückt.
So entstanden die ersten spektakulären Aufnahmen der heimischen Fauna:

eine richtige Maus - wer hätte das gedacht.
 

Wenn ein kleines Tier in der schnellen Bewegung erfasst wird, sieht man allerdings nur die Lichtspur der Augen . Es liegt also kein weißer Faden auf unserer Terrasse.

 

Also: alles in allem bin ich mit dieser Kamera zufrieden und es ist eine nette Spielerei für alle Neugierigen - und wer ist das nicht.

petra


----------



## Brittami (26. Mai 2015)

Danke, ui, die Bilder sehen wirklich nicht schlecht aus.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit so überlegt, wie lange es denn wohl spannend ist.
Nach zwei Wochen Maus, Vogel, Igel und Hase - und dann nochmal von vorn - könnte es vielleicht ja doch langweilig werden.
Und dann hat man wieder was rumliegen.
Auf jeden Fall scheint diese ja recht gut zu sein, also überleg ich einfach noch ein bisschen......

Die Flugbilder der Vögel gefallen mir ausserordentlich gut!

LG
Britta


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Dann versäumst vielleicht Fuchs, Waschbär & Co. Britta

Wenn sie hängt, kostet es doch nichts einmal am Tag nachzusehen.
Ich schaue ja auch täglich nach der Außen- und Teichtemperatur. Die Zeitung lese ich auch täglich.
Wenn das mal zur Routine wird ist es keine Belastung mehr, aber es kann schon mal zu Überraschungen führen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Genau Britta,
....aber natürlich ist so etwas immer abhängig davon, wie neugierig man denn ist.
Und wie mein Schatz nach den ersten Mausaufnahmen (und meinem Gegrummel) so schön sagte: na, welchem Naturfilmer läuft denn schon in der ersten Nacht gleich der Schneeleopard vor die Kamera?.
petra


----------



## Brittami (26. Mai 2015)

Hm... so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.
Lassen sich denn unerwünschte Bilder recht einfach löschen? Also vielleicht nicht gerade jedes einzeln?
Ich meine... 121 Fotos nach 2 Stunden, das läppert sich recht schnell. 

LG
Britta


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Löschen auf der Speicherkarte:
'einzeln'...oder 'alle' - habe ich bisher nach jeder Fotosession gemacht. Kein Problem also.
petra


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Hmmm ... Britta, ich würde ja jeden Tag die Bilder am PC sichten, man sieht einfach mehr.
Und im selben Atemzug wird auch gleich überspielt (auf die Festplatte kopiert).
Die Karte dann *in der Wildkamera* formatiert und gut ist.
Später am PC die Bilder aussortieren und löschen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Ja,
ich mach es anders herum. Zumindest bei der Wildkamera. Bilder auf PC überspielen und dann alle auf der Speicherplatte der Kamera löschen. Dann auf dem PC ggf. Bilder löschen.
Bei meinen anderen Kameras lösche ich den Speicherchip nicht, sondern behalte ihn als Sicherungsdatei. Ist einfacher als die Bilder auf eine CD oder einen Stick zu laden. ....
Ich merke gerade - ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt: ich lösche natürlich nicht sofort alle Dateien auf dem Speicherchip, sondern überspiele sie erst einmal auf den PC. Manche Details kann man nur so sehen. Nach dem Übertragen lösche ich die Daten auf der Kamera.
petra


----------



## Brittami (3. Juni 2015)

Sodele.... Bin seit gestern stolze Besitzerin dieser Kamera und habe sie natürlich sofort eingesetzt.
Ergebnis: Tauben, Krähen, viel nichts, Spatzen, und abends um 22:30 ein Igel, der eilig von hier nach dort lief. 127 Fotos insgesamt.
Bisher noch nicht besonders spannend, aber sie hängt schon wieder. 
Die Fotos finde ich absolut in Ordnung und den Igel konnte ich bei der Nachtaufnahme eindeutig als einen solchen identifizieren.
Ich habe heute morgen die Kamera abgenommen und die Fotos komplett auf den Laptop überspielt. Dann aussortiert und auf der Kamera alles gelöscht.

Die Kamera kam binnen 24 Stunden und war, wie versprochen, komplett vorbereitet. Die Bedienung erklärt sich leicht von selbst; es gibt noch einiges zu experimentieren.

Beste Grüße, 
Britta


----------



## Petta (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo petra,
Hast Du mal einen Link von Deiner Kamera?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir auch eine zuzulegen!


----------



## laolamia (3. Juni 2015)

ich auch....


----------



## Brittami (3. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich nicht irre, haben Petra und ich jetzt beide diese hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Premium-Pack-W...TF8&qid=1433331999&sr=8-1&keywords=wildkamera
http://www.amazon.de/Premium-Pack-W...TF8&qid=1433331999&sr=8-1&keywords=wildkamera
Gruss
Britta


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2015)

Brittami schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, haben Petra und ich jetzt beide diese hier


Ja genau, das ist sie ,....jetzt bekomme ich sicherlich bald meine Provision vom Hersteller ausgezahlt.
@Britta
na mit dem Igel hast du ja schon mal etwas fotografiert...ich bin bisher über die Maus nicht heraus gekommen. Aber das wird noch...all die spektakulären Aufnahmen der seltenen Tiere hier im Ruhrgebiet werden noch folgen - .
Petra

Und : Schön, dass du dich hast 'anstecken' lassen.


----------



## Brittami (4. Juni 2015)

Ich drücke die Daumen, Petra! Also für Provision und Tiere. 
Da wir ja noch Futtersäulen hängen haben, habe ich gestern über 1000 Bilder gehabt, heute morgen (aus der Zeit von 18.00 bis 9.00) über 700.
Auch der kleine Teich ist natürlich zum Baden beliebt, da gibt es dann soooo viele Bilder mit augenscheinlich nichts drauf, da hocken dann irgendwo zwei Spatzen am Wasser... 

Wie auch immer, hier mal erste Ergebnisse, z.T. Bildausschnitte:

  

  


Was ist das? Krähe? Rabe? Rabenkrähe?

  

  

Und heute morgen.... tadaaaa!! Fand ich dies:

  

Dann gab es noch eine überbelichtete Nachtaufnahme vom Igel gegen 22.00 Uhr. Schätze, da hat die Kamera zu früh auf Nacht umgeschaltet.

LG
Britta


----------



## karsten. (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo

das sollte eine Rabenkrähe sein .
 


ein Kolkrabe bestimmt man über Größe und Schnabelform und  Kopfbefiederung die ist in der Front nicht sichtbar.

Ein Kolkrabe wäre aber .....


eher wie ein "6er im Lotto"   





das Känguru ist hübsch !



mfg


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2015)

Einen Kolkraben kann man auch daran erkennen, das auf den Nachbarbäumen ein kleiner Haufen halb so großer Krähen in gebührendem Sicherheitsabstand böse rum krakeelt. 

Ich hab auch erst gedacht, es wäre ein Känguruh...


----------



## Brittami (4. Juni 2015)

Die Batterien sind leer.....


----------



## senator20_2000 (7. Juni 2015)

also ich hab auch eine die ich sproadisch einsetzte, sie ist von Bresser, da sind mir nach 10.000 fehlbildern auch schon einige gute gelungen, wobei bei mir im winter mehr wildtiere im Garten zu finden waren als jetzt um die jahreszeit. Auch ein nachbar ist mir schon durchs bild auf meinem grundstück gelatscht


----------



## Brittami (13. Juni 2015)

Hihi, neulich dachte ich auf einem Foto auch, ich hätte einen Fuchs erwischt. Auf dem Video danach war es aber eindeutig eine Katze.

Gestern durfte ich dann diese Videos bewundern, hab sie der Einfachheit halber mal bei youtube hochgeladen:

Angriff des Igels




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb7BBPmlO7k&feature=youtu.be_


Rache des Opfers




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wiJBbgTj0M&feature=youtu.be_


Ich kann die zwei mitllerweile auch nachts anhand diverser Fotos etc. ganz gut auseinander halten, weil einer der beiden nur noch ein Auge hat. 
Er war recht dünn und war auch tagsüber auf der Suche nach Futter, darum füttern wir im Moment etwas zu.
Im Hintergrund übrigens mein Miniteich.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2015)

Brittami schrieb:


> Er war recht dünn und war auch tagsüber auf der Suche nach Futter,


Der arme Kerl dürfte ein Problem haben, dass mit Futter nicht zu lösen ist. Entweder ist er ein Männchen und hat zur Zeit Mega-Stress  oder - was bei der Tagaktivität eher zu vermuten ist - er ist krank und/oder extrem verwurmt.


----------



## Brittami (13. Juni 2015)

Das befürchte ich auch.
Ich habe ihn unter strenger Beobachtung und will ihn nächste Woche zum Tierarzt schleppen.


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir sind die gefilmten Tiere jetzt zu zumindest schön größer (als eine Maus) geworden.
Der Igel ist ein wahres Gewohnheitstier, er läuft fast jede Nacht genau die selbe Route quer durch den Garten, um dann am Teich zu verschwinden

 

Und die dicke Katze aus der Nachbarschaft zieht auch immer noch rum (die habe ich nämlich tagsüber schon länger nicht mehr beim Lauern an der Vogelfutterstelle erwischt).

 

petra


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Britami,
hast du die Kamera auch schon mal bei Regen draußen gehabt? Bei uns hat es schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr geregnet, aber selbst wenn nur die kleinste Chance auf Regen besteht (laut Wetterbericht), wage ich nicht, die Kamera dem Regen aus zu setzen. Ich vertraue den Werbeversprechen nicht so wirklich.
petra


----------



## senator20_2000 (13. Juni 2015)

Also meine bresser kamera hatte ich bis jetzt von - 6 bis +30grad und schnee bis unwetter draußen,  da gabs nur 2 Probleme. Das bei minus graden die Batterien schnell schlappwerden, aber sobals wieder wärmer wird geht's wieder und beim unwetter ist der wind ein Problem da sich dann zuviel bewegt und somit tausende bilder entstehen,  was wiederum auf die Batterien geht und man alles sichten will,  es könnte ja doch was drauf sein...  Bei einem übernacht unwetter hatte ich innerhalb 24h 3600bilder.....und die Batterien warn restlos alle....


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2015)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Bei einem übernacht unwetter hatte ich innerhalb 24h 3600bilder


Sorry aber wie lange geht den deine Nacht 

LG René dem das Wetter aufs Gemüt  drückt


----------



## senator20_2000 (13. Juni 2015)

Sie ist auf 3bilder in serie und dann 10sek. Pause... Wenn sich Bäume und äste im wind bewegen, naja 
Meine hat einen erfasssungsradius von 10m, aber umsogrößer die bewegte teile,  da reagiert sie auch auf 50m...


----------



## Ls650tine (16. Aug. 2015)

wir haben eine Braun-Kamera, nicht das Gelbe von Ei... Sind noch auf der Suche... 
Aber ich kann euch trotzdem ein spannendes Video von unseren Anfängen zeigen

"Der Geist am Teich"  



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI7bhJ8ZhL0_


LG, TIne


----------



## Brittami (21. Aug. 2015)

Das ist ja mal ne geniale Aufnahme!  Hatten auch schon mehrfach sowas ähnliches, da waren's aber Ohrenkneifer. Und lange nicht so schön im Bild wie die Spinne!

LG
Britta


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> mit einer Kamera von Instar


Hier mal eine Aufnahme von einem Besucher,  der direkt vor der Kamera sass. Nein, es ist keine Katze. 
 
Die spielen Nachts immer auf unserem Flachdach. Machen schon mal im Auto Mittagspause. Haben bei uns aber noch nie Schaden angerichtet (*aufholzklopf*)


----------



## Brittami (12. Juli 2016)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch.
Habe aus lauter Neugier die Wildkamera mal wieder in Betrieb gesetzt. Hatte nach einer Nacht 250 Bilder - und am nächsten Tag festgestellt, dass sich hinter der Halterung Ohrenkneifer eingenistet hatten. Die Halterung hing da (an einem Baumstamm) schon was länger.
Also habe ich die Kamera am nächsten Tag schlichtweg ein paar Meter weiter wieder aufgehängt. Am Sonnenschirmständer. Was soll ich sagen - die Ohrenkneifer haben sie offensichtlich verfolgt und schon hatte ich wieder über 200 Bilder.
So geht das nicht - was mach ich mit den Biestern? Die Halterung mit irgendwas einsprühen, was sie ekelig finden? Hat jemand eine Idee?
(Soooo viele Möglichkeiten hab ich jetzt auch nicht, die Cam vernünftig zu befestigen......)
Hatte sie schon mal eine Nacht einfach auf den Gartenstuhl gestellt, aber DIE Lösung ist das ja nun auch nicht...

LG
Britta


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2016)

Brittami schrieb:


> Was? Ein Stativ soll ich mir auch noch kaufen?



ich plädiere immer noch für ein Stativ. Einfache und für den Zweck geeignete kosten nicht viel und du kannst die Kamera überall hinstellen, wo du sie brauchst......ohne Ohrenkneifer - so flott sind die auch nicht
petra


----------



## Brittami (12. Juli 2016)

Och, das mit dem Stativ hatte ich schon wieder ganz vergessen.
Wie hoch ist denn so deins?
Und wenn es weht (sehr oft hier), fällt es auch nicht um?

LG
Britta


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Britta,
das Stativ ist (wie eigentlich jedes) höhenverstellbar. Ganz ausgefahren habe ich es noch nie...aber es wird dann wohl so bis 1,50m hoch sein. Dann wird es natürlich auch wackeliger. Umgefallen ist es aber noch nie. Die meisten Tiere befinden sich ja auch eher in bodennähe, so dass man das Stativ gar nicht so hoch stellen muss. Außerdem kann man ja den Stativkopf (auf dem die Kamera befestigt wird) zu allen Seiten - also auch nach oben - kippen, so dass man auch höher gelegene Objekte 'überwachen' kann.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2017)

Wild-Vision Full HD 5.0......spiele auch mit dem Gedanken

http://www.wildkamera-test.com/test-wild-vision-full-hd-5-0-wildkamera/967


----------



## Petta (30. Jan. 2017)

Wie schon geschrieben,ich bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Daufi (30. Jan. 2017)

Haben sie jetzt knapp 8 Monate, letzte woche ist vom Unterteil die eine Befestigungslasche abgebrochen, angerufen, und 2 Tage später hatte ich für umme ein neues Unterteil...
Ansonsten funktioniert sie so wie sie soll....


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Unterteil die eine Befestigungslasche abgebrochen, angerufen, und 2 Tage später hatte ich


.... wo hast du angerufen ?


----------



## Daufi (30. Jan. 2017)

...wildkamera.net.... Service  0800 460 70 80
Name, Adresse, Bestellnr., Datum, und das wars schon....


----------

